# Koiteichbau 2011



## gavio1995 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,erstmal möchte ich ich vorstellen:Mein Name ist Gavin ich bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Mönchengladbach.
Ich interessiere mich seid 2 Jahren für Koi´s und habe mir letztes Jahr auch versucht einen Koiteich anzulegen doch nun stelle ich fest;Viel zu klein!!!!!!
Ich habe vor im Sommer meinen Teich umzubauen und damit ich nichts falsch mache hoffe ich auf viele hilfreiche Tipps,wobei ich schon viel gelesen habe.
Zur Info;Ich habe nicht sehr viel Budget doch ich denke das es daran niht scheitern sollte.
Ich habe mal eine Skizze auf nem Blatt Papier gemacht :

 

Hoffe das man das Bild erkennen kann.Ausserdem habe ich noch viele Fragen zum Bodenablauf weil ich da auch nach vielem lesen nicht durchblicke
Mfg


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Wäre nett wenn einer mal was zu meinem Bild sagen könnte bzw. mir Tipps geben könnte!?
Danke im vorraus.
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo erstmal und :willkommen

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang. Bin zwar kein Spezi, da ich selbst dieses Jahr einen Koiteich baue, habe aber schon einen Schwimmteich gerbaut nud auch schon reichlich Wissen aus dem Forum hier in meinem Kopf angehäuft.

So, nun dann: DIe Größe sieht erstmal gut aus, nur die Tiefe ist nicht bekannt. Denn die schafft reichlich Volumen. Was mir im Moment nicht unbedingt so zusagt, ist die eckige Form. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob dass jetzt nur so gezeichnet ist oder ob das auch so geplant sei. Es empfiehlt sich die Ecken generell rund bzw. mind. im 45° Winkel zu bauen, da du dort sonst recht schnell Gammelecken bekommen kannst, da in den Ecken die Kreisströmung eines BA nicht wirklich funktioniert. Auch würde ich Dir empfehlen, bei der geplanten Größe und Form (soll ja wohl in etwa ein "L" werden) drei BA einzusetzen. Da in der Ecke, wo du schon eingezeichnet hast und dann nochmal links und rechts jeweilig mittig, so dass die Sogwirkunbg der BA sich überschneiden. Was ich bisher erfahren konnte, reicht die effektiv nutzbare Sogwirkung bis zu einem Radius von ca 1,40-2,00m. Das aoweit zu deiner Skizze, was mir derzeit einfällt. Ach ja, der Oberflächenskimmer sollte eher in Windrichtung liegen und gegenüber eines Bachlauf-Einlaufes oder Wasserfall etc., damit sich der Oberflächenschmutz fast selbständig in den Abfluss (Skimme) begibt.

Ja, und dann mal schauen, wie es weiter geht....

Viele Grüße


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo Zacky und danke für deine Antwort.
Den Teich im 45 grad Winkel zu bauen wird kein Problem sein.
Ich hatte vor,an den äußeren Teilen des Teiches mit einer Tiefe von 0.80cm zu beginnen und dann am bodenablauf die tiefste Stelle auf 1m-1.20m zu bauen,oder mir überlegt 2 Bodenabläufe zu bauen.
Nur jetzt kommt schon meine erste Frage;Wie läuft das mit den Bodenabläufen und den Filtern? 
Brauche ich eine Filterkammer oder kann ich meine Filter oben stehen lassen weil das Wasser geht durch die Schwerkraft ja nur so hoch bis zum Wasserglechstand wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?!
Mfg


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hi,

max. Teichtiefe 1,20m? ... ist für KOIs zu wenig, wenns denn dann der Winter naht.


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hi Gavin...

Ich kann mir zwar so ungefähr vorstellen, was du meinst mit den 80 cm und dann 1 -1,20m, aber schön wäre eine Querschnittzeichnung oder eine Draufsicht wo du die einzelnen Zonen genauer darstellen kannst.

Auch muss ich Markus zustimmen, 1,20m ist nicht unbedingt ausreichend.  Wenn wir uns auf 1,50-1,75 als Minimum einigen können, wären Dir auch die Koi später sehr dankbar dafür. 

Das mit den BA verhält sich wie folgt, die BA arbeiten im Schwerkraftprinzip, das heißt, dass die Filteranlage mit der Oberkante knapp unter der Wasserlinie stehen müssten. Es sei denn, du machst ein Halbschwerkraftprinzip, wo mindestens der Vorfilter (idelaerweise Sifi o.ä.) unter der Wasserlinie steht und dort dann das Wasser nach oben in die Filteranlage pumpt. Schaue dir hierzu mal die Grundlagen im Basiswissen an, da ist eine sehr schöne Vergleichsdarstellung der verschiedensten Prinzipe.

Bis dann...


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo Markus ,Hallo Zacky
1.75m lässt sich einrichten.
Aber die größe ist ok?
Ich zeichne was und stelle dann gleich mal die Grafik rein.
Mfg


----------



## lollo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo,


Zacky schrieb:


> das heißt, dass die Filteranlage mit der Oberkante knapp unter der Wasserlinie stehen müssten.


und das würde dann heißen, deine Filteranlage läuft über, bis der Gleichstand zur Teichoberfläche erreicht ist. 
Noch nichts von Kommunizierende Röhren gehört. Alles was du unter Teichniveau baust,
läuft bis zum Gleichstand des Teiches über.


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo,
Hier die Planung mit dem,was sich unter wasser abspielt.
 
mfg


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo und Wilkommen Gavin,
bevor alles durchgekaut wird...  
schau Dir diesen Beitrag aus den Fachbeiträgen an...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21853 

Da wird Dir anschaulich der Unterschied der Filtermöglichkeiten gezeigt.


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo Zermalmer,
Vielen dank für deine Antwort,hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen da ich genau diesen Beitrag nicht mehr gefunden habe!
Ich werde mich dann wohl für das Schwerkraftsystem entscheiden und alles eingraben.
Umso weniger sieht man davon.
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

@lollo - Ja, sorry. Kann ja mal vorkommen, sorry großer Meister!? Habe ein Wort verwechselt, aber das Richtige gemeint. Einfacher wäre es gewesen, das gleich richtig zu stellen.

@Gavio - Also, klar nicht knapp drunter, sondern knapp drüber mit der Oberkante. Siehe dem Link von Zermalmer, aber das hast du ja schon gemacht.

Bis denn...


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Und ich wollte noch fragen,ich habe ja jetzt folie im Teich,muss ich wenn ich den Teich umbaue neue kaufen oder gibts da andere Möglichkeiten?
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Wie alt ist die Folie denn? Grundsätzlich würde ich empfehlen, eine komplett neue Folie zu verlegen bzw. verlegen zu lassen. Ist meistens sicherer, denn du musst ja auch noch einige Folienflansche und so weiter dann einkleben. Das macht sich mit neuer Folie besser. Nur meine Meinung, ander mögen damit andere Erfahrungen haben. Hängt viel vom Alter und dem Material der Folie ab!?


----------



## gavio1995 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

ist 1 jahr alt.
Was kann man überhaupt alles für Kleber für den Flansch benutzen?
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Da will ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich habe bei meinem Koihändler direkt das teure Zeug zum Verkleben gekauft. Das war so ein Kartuschenkleber für PVC und so weiter, der auch unter Wasser geklebt werden kann. Hier im Forum wird überwiegend mit Innotec Kleber geklebt. Ich habe aber auch schon mit Kartuschenkleber aus dem Fachbaumarkt (hier I&M) geklebt. (darf ich das so überhaupt schreiben)

Zur Folie kann ich nicht wirklich was sagen, aber ich denke, dass könnte funktionieren, wenn die Folie richtig gründlich gereinigt wird.


----------



## Doc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Gibt auch guten PVC Kleber (z.B. von OASE) ... in Verbindung mit einem Reiniger (gibts auch im gut sortierten Fachhandel) funktioniert das 1a.
Habe neulich auch ein Stück geflickt, PVC Folie 1mm und ca. 20 Jahre alt. Hält ohne Probleme, man muss es halt nur ordentlich machen, damit es hält und dicht ist.


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*



Doc schrieb:


> Habe neulich auch ein Stück geflickt, PVC Folie 1mm und ca. 20 Jahre alt. Hält ohne Probleme, man muss es halt nur ordentlich machen, damit es hält und dicht ist.


Genau da ist der "Haken"... je Älter das Material, desto mehr "Dreck" ist drauf... also ist dort gute und professionelle Reinigung angesagt... dann kann das halten...
Garantie wird Dir aber keiner dafür übernehmen.

Das soll kein Abraten sein.... eher ein "Gucke genau und arbeite Sorgfältig" Hinweis


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Servus Gavio

Um welches Folienmaterial handelt es sich überhaupt  ... hat noch keiner danach gefragt ....

PVC oder EPDM 

Wenn du nur ein kleines Stück (Eck) verlängern mußt ... ok ... würde ich kleben, aber wenn du die Folienfläche verdoppelst, dann würde ich eher zu neuer Folie greifen ...

@ Lollo: jeder kann sich mal verschreiben ... auch du  ... also net gleich an die Stirn klatschen :beten 
War bis jetzt ein sehr freundschaftlicher Umgangston 

@ Zacky: hoffe alles ist wieder OK


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

@ Helmut - Ja, klar und Danke. Ich hab mir kurz Luft gemacht und gut is wieder. Gut, dass auch du das so verstanden ist. 

Thx und Grüße


----------



## gavio1995 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo,
Danke für die Anwtorten,
Habe mir jetzt auch schon überlegt;NEUE FOLIE!
Könnte ich meinen alten Filter auch weiterbenutzen oder sollte ich mir am besten nen neuen "bauen"?
wollte mich eigentlich eh mal daran versuchen,habe schon viele gesehen die dieeckigen Regentonnen benutzen und davon habe ich auch noch 2 neue über.
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Ziat von Gavio - "Habe mir jetzt auch schon überlegt;NEUE FOLIE!" - 

Wie groß wird denn nun die zukünftige Fläche und das Volumen in etwa? Was für einen Filter hast du denn zur Zeit? Ich denke mit integrieren kannst du den immernoch, nur die Filteranlage sollte schon dem Volumen und einen geplanten Fischbesatz angepasst sein. Je nach Größe des Teiches empfehlen sich evtl. auch die Kunststofftanks (kurz IBC) genannt, aber die Regentonnen gehen auch, nur die Menge / Filtervolumen ist immer die Grundlage.


----------



## gavio1995 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Also in den Teich werden so ca.15000 Liter reingehen.
Ich habe einen kleinen Filter für den Bachlauf 
 
und für den Teich einen größeren no name.
 
mfg


----------



## gavio1995 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hatte vor 5-10 Kois reinzusetzen damit die auch schön ihren Platz haben.
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Ah, OK. Also die Filter kenne ich so nicht, sorry, da kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

Ich bin zwar auch noch kein Spezi in Bezug auf Koiteich, bin aber lernfähig. Die Teichgröße und die geplante Anzahl von Koi ist erstmal OK, nur besagt die Erfahrung, dass Koiliebhaber sich weiter entwickeln und sich dann doch mehr Koi zulegen. Auch laichen die Koi gut ab, wenn alles passt. Das solltest du auf jeden Fall bedenken.  Das Fieber haben schon einige bekommen und nie ganz auskuriert.  Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass das Filtervolumen etwa 10 % ausmachen sollte, was bedeuten würde, das deine Filteranlage 1500 l Filtervolumen aufweisen sollte. Allerdings gibt es dazu bestimmt Meldungen und Meinungen der schon erfahreneren Koiliebhaber. Die Koi machen irgendwie einfach mehr Dreck....

Also Selberbauen wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## gavio1995 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Was würde denn so ein Filter mit 2 210 liter Tonnen,Rohren,Verbindungen,Abdichtungen und Filtermaterial ca. kosten?
Mfg


----------



## gavio1995 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Ausserdem wollte ich nochmal Fragen, wie kann ich meinen Teichgrund gestalten und brauche ich viele Pflanzen oder reichen ein paar Seerosen und noch ein paar "sträucher" und __ Rohrkolben?
Mfg


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*



gavio1995 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wollte ich nochmal Fragen, wie kann ich meinen Teichgrund gestalten und brauche ich viele Pflanzen oder reichen ein paar Seerosen und noch ein paar "sträucher" und __ Rohrkolben?
> Mfg


Hallo Gavin,
Koi haben Pflanzen sehr gerne... so sehr, dass sie sie auch anknabbern...

Liegt aber vielleicht auch am Futterangebot.

Bzgl. Seerosen habe ich gelesen, dass __ gelbe Seerosen von ihnen wohl eher gemieden werden, weil bitter im Geschmack.
Ob dem wirklich so ist, kann ich nicht sagen.

Du solltest mal in der Suche "Koi Pflanzen" eingeben und lesen 
Bei meinem alten Teich wurde über die jahre hinweg alles Unterwassser 'vernichtet'....und dann hat keiner mehr was gepflanzt... aber die Goldies werden sicher auch ihren Teil dazu begetragen haben


----------



## gavio1995 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo Zermalmer,danke für deine Antwort.
Was ist dem mit dem Teichgrund wie kann ich den gestalten?
Und wo könnte ich recht billig Filtermaterial herkriegen?
Mfg


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*



gavio1995 schrieb:


> Was ist dem mit dem Teichgrund wie kann ich den gestalten?


Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da nicht viel zu gestalten....
Der glatte Folienboden soll ja begünstigen, dass der Dreck zum BA gleitet...
Das dann irgendwann drauf doch ein Algenfilm bzw. Kulturen entstehen, die einen Rasen bilden, das ist dann ein anderes Thema... bzw. die Gegebenheiten eignene sich dann trotzdem.


> Und wo könnte ich recht billig Filtermaterial herkriegen?


Da müssen erstmal andere was dazu sagen... hab mich da aktuell noch nicht wirklich umgeschaut.


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Morjen Gavio...

Wie Andreas schon sagte, lieben Koi Pflanzen und futtern diese an bzw. buddeln sie auch mal aus. Ich habe bei mir allerdings bislang beobachten können, dass sie aber auch sehr gerne zwischen den Pflanzen in den Flachzonen gründeln und nach Futter suchen. Denn dort lebt ja auch einges an Kleingetier, was Koi mögen. Meine Pflanzen haben sie bis auf ganz wenige in Ruhe gelassen. Ich hatte mal gelesen, das bereits vorhandene Pflanzen nicht angefressen und ausgebuddelt werden, aber ob dem wirklich so ist - .

Auch bedarf der Teichgrund in einem Koiteich m.M.n. kein Substrat. In den Flachzonen mag es was anderes sein.

Bezüglich deiner Frage zu Filter und Kosten. Das kann Dir so keiner sagen, da der Aufbau ja immer irgendwie unterschiedlich ist und auch andere Materialen verwendet werden. Der eine geht direkt zum Händler und kauft dort eher Markenartikel die entsprechend teurer sind, der andere im Internet bei bekannten Händlern und andere wiederum auf der Auktionsplattform im Internet. Also das ist so nicht zu beziffern. 

:sorry


----------



## gavio1995 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Danke für eure Antworten,was hast du denn für Pflanzen und worin hast du sie eingegraben Zacky?
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Ich habe so den Standard an Pflanzen, wie __ Rohrkolben, __ Igelkolben, __ Schwertlilien, __ Froschlöffel, __ Kalmus, Zwergseerosen und noch einige Blühpflanzen in den Flach- und Sumpfzonen bis -10cm. Ach ja, und natürlich __ Hornkraut nu __ Wasserpest. Ich habe eine Flachzone auf beiden Seiten des Teiches, kann man im Useralbum "Schwimmteich" nochmal sehen. Ich halte derzeit meine Koi im Schwimmteich, da der Koiteich noch im Aufbau ist. Die Pflanzenzone ist mit Kies 16/32 und 8/16 gefüllt.

Grüße


----------



## gavio1995 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

aber am besten in Pflanzkörbe oder?
Mfg


----------



## Zacky (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Also ich habe in der letzten Woche alle Pflanzen aus den Körben heraus genommen und so in den Kies gepflanzt. Ob das besser ist oder nicht, wird die Zeit zeigen. Ich meine, dass die Pflanzenwurzeln sich so besser ausbreiten und die Nährstoffe besser aus dem Wasser ziehen können. Bislang haben die Pflanzen in den Töpfen zum Vergleich mit frei gepflanzten eher gemickert. Das ist bisher meine Erfahrung.

Bis dann...


----------



## gavio1995 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Ok,was sollte ich für einen Skimmer nehmen,hat da vielleicht einer Vorschläge?
Mfg


----------



## Kaje (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Schau Dich mal in div. Shops zum thema Skimmer um.. Auf jeden Fall, wie du in der Zeichnung schon dargestellt hattest, würde ich Dir zu einem festinstalliertem Skimmer raten, der auf die 110er Rohre zum Einlauf Filter gesteckt wird.


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Koiteichbau 2011*

Hallo Gavio..

wie sieht es bei Dir aus? Was gibt es Neues bei deinem Vorhaben?


----------

